# Scope mount for a 3/8" Grooved .22 Rifle Receiver



## HOBO (Nov 6, 2011)

I recently bought a Remington 552 SpeedMaster .22 RF Semiautomatic rifle....  I've got a Bushnell 3200 Elite 3-9 x 50 scope that I intend to mount on it so here is my question....  The 552 receiver has a 3/8" grooved receiver....  What will be the most sturdy and rigid base mount....  I am leaning somewhat toward a Picatinny rail type mount but I'm wide open for suggestions...  I am aware that several manufacturers offer rings configured to attach directly to the receiver groove however I'm wanting something a little "beefier" than this...

-------<" ){{{{><


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 6, 2011)

Check out the paint ball gun mounts. Most of them also use a dovetail on the receiver and they have some stout one piece mount and rings sets.

Ex:

http://www.basspro.com/RWS-Lock-Dow...hopping_googlebase&om_mmc=shopping_googlebase

I had one of these on a 552 I used to have. Worked well.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 6, 2011)

*recoil shift*

So what's going to stop your Weaver or Picatinny base from sliding forward as the gun recoils backward from underneath it?  3/8" dovetail grooves work best with very small and light scopes, which more easily follow the gun back under recoil.  Heavy scopes tend to have enough inertia that as the gun recoils back, the scope wants to hold its position mid-air and thus creeps forward on the receiver.

I'd investigate using some dovetail scope mount STOPS. Little devices that solidly clamp to the dovetail and have set screws holding them in place. Your scope rings are supposed to bump up against them for support.


----------



## rayjay (Nov 6, 2011)

Check out BKL bases or rings. Google is your friend.


----------



## chuckdog (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had good results with Burris grooved receiver rings. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/547603/burris-1-signature-rings-22-rimfire-and-airgun-matte-medium

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/598729/burris-1-deluxe-rings-22-rimfire-steel-matte-medium


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 7, 2011)

Unless you have the reciever drilled and tapped, anything you mount will still be the same 3/8" grooved mount.

Not that it's a deal breaker for a .22lr.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 7, 2011)

...and as we all know none of the millions of .22s with dovetail mounted scopes ever work.

Many of the "one piece" type bases for .22s have a set screw to lock them in place. Depending, many of the .22 receivers are not thick enough for Drill & Tap. 

The standard actually works and has for almost a century, if not longer.


----------



## markland (Nov 7, 2011)

Airgun scope mounts are your best option and they have several 1 piece mounts that will hold up very well.  Check out Amazon, just ordered some new mounts for my air rifles, 1 with rings and 1 with a rail system.  There is nothing more severe then the reverse recoil generated from magnum spring air guns and these mounts will stay in place with those and include a lock screw to lock them down more securely as well.  No 22 rifle is ever going to have a problem with recoil moving any of these mounts for sure.

http://leapers.com/prod_detail.php?...&level2=&itemno=MNT-PMTOWL&status=&mtrack=10m

http://leapers.com/prod_detail.php?...evel2=&itemno=RGPM2PA-25H4&status=&mtrack=12m


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 7, 2011)

NOYDB said:


> ...and as we all know none of the millions of .22s with dovetail mounted scopes ever work.
> 
> Many of the "one piece" type bases for .22s have a set screw to lock them in place. Depending, many of the .22 receivers are not thick enough for Drill & Tap.
> 
> The standard actually works and has for almost a century, if not longer.


 
Reread my post. I'm simply saying the dovetail mount isn't as strong as drill and tap, not that it doesn't work just fine on a .22lr.


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 7, 2011)

Dr S, 

Wasn't busting your chops in particular.

I just sometimes think people forget that as it's said "Perfection is the enemy of good enough" And I'll add, more expensive.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Nov 7, 2011)

Sinclair or Rimfire supply had some good steel as well as aluminum mounts that are solid.
On one of my Suhls i have a 36x scope that is my bench toy and in 15 yrs it still retains zero.
I will check on the maker.

Hobo hows the new boat?


----------



## HOBO (Nov 9, 2011)

*BILGERAT LT 20*

I am familiar with Sinclair but where/what is "Rimfire Supply"????  I've "Googled" it but still don't come up with anything.....

I've sold my 24' PF and bought a used 1806 Pathfinder....  This is the second one I've owned....  I've always regretted sell it....  They are great performing and fishing boats...

---------<" ){{{{{*><


----------

